# [HOT]Download Youtube Videos: By by all other sites & software



## Amir.php (Jan 8, 2010)

*Remove it....*

Mods please remove it...Erasing my tute..
Some people can not see others.
Any way it was my last tute...No share in future.
Good by Mr. Crow


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

Good share, but please post the source when you post tutorials or did you discover it on your own?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the sharing.
as krow said if its copy  paste then 
dont forget to thanks original writer.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 8, 2010)

Search if you want... On internet.
It is originally written by me.
You will get only me.

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

@vishalgmistry, Also if......You think i have copy/pasted.....
Then i will remove it......I dont need to share anything here.
Mind Your language.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 8, 2010)

Peace!!

Good Tutorial Amir!


----------



## sitemaster.in (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey nice service and gr8 thought about such product from okyoutube..


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

vishalgmistry said:


> *Thanks for the sharing.*
> as krow said *if* its copy  paste then
> dont forget to thanks original writer.





Amir.php said:


> @vishalgmistry, Also if......You think i have copy/pasted.....
> Then i will remove it......I dont need to share anything here.
> *Mind Your language.*


No need to flame so much. As you can read, he has thanked you for the share. For such a polite remark, there is absolutely no need to mind language.

Once again, thank you for sharing. No flames please.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2010)

Amir.php said:


> Search if you want... On internet.
> It is originally written by me.
> You will get only me.



Hey nice post yaar...thanx 

Btw if we copy only the url then isnt the web page of the youtube will open instead of download....it only after prefixing ur 3.OK string the download will start am i ryt? 

is there any way to download 1080p videos from youtube?


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Amir.php said:


> Search if you want... On internet.
> It is originally written by me.
> You will get only me.


What do you say to this:

*in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090817212552AABudGR
*www.filhacks.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10805&start=0

Both discovered in the first page of Google results.
 



> @vishalgmistry, Also if......You think i have copy/pasted.....
> Then i will remove it......I dont need to share anything here.
> Mind Your language.


Even if you have copy pasted it, just mention where you took it from, no need to remove this or stop sharing. If you have not, then please explain how you discovered and how I am not getting *only you* on the Internet.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 9, 2010)

It is very bad for me that....Some peoples trying to convince me two proof that...
>>listen, this artical i have written 3 month ago on friendz4m...
One day i have seen that some people does know here this trick...And using very complex methods.
>so i decide to post my this artical here and chip forum also yesterday.
>I dont know...If in these 3 months some people have copied my article.... My previous article "Run opera mini on nokia s40" also copeid by many forums and site.
I proud myself that it is originally written by me....
>Last... If you people  think it is not mine.... Then i dont need to give you more proof... I think you people dont need it.... I will remove it tomorrow....Currently on mobile.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Question 1: How did you discover this method?
Question 2: Link us to your article on frendz4m, will you?
Question 3: If you say the article was three months old, how do you justify the first link in my previous post? It is 5 months old.
Question 4: *www.symbiantalk.net/showthread.php?11971-Download-youtube-videos-trick-for-pc-and-your-mobile
What's with this?

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

*commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Okyoutube.jpg


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 9, 2010)

^^€@...There are a lot of tricks in this world.
I have written this article in new way in my own style... Without copying any single work from other article.... I never say that i am inventor of this trick...If any one know 5 month or 12 month ago... 
Will give ff link sure.... But tute is now erasing... You are jelious man.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Amir.php said:


> Mods please remove it...Erasing my tute..
> Some people can not see others.
> Any way it was my last tute...No share in future.
> Good by Mr. Crow


How immature of you. Anyway, since you asked for it, goodbye!


Amir.php said:


> Search if you want... On internet.
> It is originally written by me.
> You will get only me.
> 
> ...


Why so serious? Simply post the link and be done with. To be honest, I can't understand why you are jumping at every slight mention of source.


Amir.php said:


> ^^€@...There are a lot of tricks in this world.
> I have written this article in new way in my own style... Without copying any single work from other article.... I never say that i am inventor of this trick...If any one know 5 month or 12 month ago...
> Will give ff link sure.... But tute is now erasing... You are *jelious *man.


Jealous, you mean? Hmmm... instead of erasing, you should have simply linked us to frendz4m. Why get so upset? I saw the same post at symbiantalk forum and I linked you to it. It is exact same copy paste of what you posted here. It was posted earlier. Now if you simply link us to the frendz4m page, I'd be happy to acknowledge that you wrote the article originally.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 9, 2010)

ff link:
*www.frendz4m.com/forum/showthreads.php?forumID=27&ID=1860619

And i am not immature...Instead you.
Tum kya samjho ge...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG! Ok Ok! Peace...


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 9, 2010)

^^PEACE.....kya ise peace kahte hai?
kisi ki mehnat ka majak udao......2000 post karne se kuch nani hota hai.....
Post me kuch hona chahiye..... not only spamming.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Amir.php said:


> ff link:
> *www.frendz4m.com/forum/showthreads.php?forumID=27&ID=1860619
> 
> And i am not immature...Instead you.
> Tum kya samjho ge...


Show me a link with post dates. No proof when you made that post.


Amir.php said:


> ^^PEACE.....kya ise peace kahte hai?
> kisi ki mehnat ka majak udao......2000 post karne se kuch nani hota hai.....
> Post me kuch hona chahiye..... not only spamming.


Mehnat? Copy paste main bhi kar sakta hoon. Sabke saamne itna naatak kiye bina source link post kar deta. This tutorial has been copied directly from this link:

 *www.symbiantalk.net/showthrea...nd-your-mobile

Unless you show a link which has post dates earlier to the date in the above link, your copy pasting antics won't last long here. Height of insecurity in you: we merely asked for a link and that too politely and you go on to tell us to mind our language and to accuse us of spamming. Post count does not matter. Spamming or not, I have been polite to you, wish you got over your insecurities though. For all who need this tutorial, the link has been given above. Here it is again: *www.symbiantalk.net/showthrea...nd-your-mobile

I am off. Got much better things to do than argue with an insecure, immature and frustrated soul. Thread subscription removed, Amir.php added to ignore list.


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 10, 2010)

Apna muh ab band rakh idiot...Mai jaise bhi hoon apne liye accha hoon.
Mujhe age aur kuch batane ki jaroorat nahi.
Natak tum karte hoge....
Tum jaise idiot ke chalte hi bahut se old members forum leave kar chuke....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 10, 2010)

wer is the tut btw


i think the simplest way is use some addon in firefox why struggle changing url

 its not a big invention...dont fight

peace!... kaakaaa


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2010)

Amir.php said:


> Apna muh ab band rakh idiot...Mai jaise bhi hoon apne liye accha hoon.
> Mujhe age aur kuch batane ki jaroorat nahi.
> Natak tum karte hoge....
> Tum jaise idiot ke chalte hi bahut se old members forum leave kar chuke....



calm down my frnd....now the string "[HOT]" is really worth now...

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




Amir.php said:


> 2000 post karne se kuch nani hota hai.....
> Post me kuch hona chahiye..... not only spamming.



2000 posts means not spamming it means how much he is dedicated to the forum....
if u believe in urself then it doesn't matter 2 u 2 prove ur worth 2 others....


----------

